# anyone with ideas in CA?



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How about Homeward Bound GRR near Sacramento? Sharlin is a volunteer with that group and can fill you/your friend in. My daughter and I have been approved to adopt a dog from HBGRR and are going to the sanctuary next week to meet some dogs. The group seems pretty flexible and easy to work with, and unlike NorCal GRR, doesn't discriminate against people who have to work during the day.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

There was also the post about 3 Goldens looking for a home. They are all therapy dogs. KatieandDusty was the orignal poster of the message.

Might also try ARF (All Retriever Friends) rescue. They're here in the LA area. Have to Google them, as I don't have contact info handy.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

she is about 8 hrs from Sacramento it looks like, I think they would like to be able to drive to meet some dogs and I'm not sure that 8 hours is doable for them right now, will pass it on thou for sure!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy: Yes-have your friend talk to Steve at Homeward Bound 
and here is an ALL RETRIEVER rescue in Redlands:
All Retriever Rescue Foundation, inc
875 S. Grove Street, Redlands, CA 92374

www.arrfinc.com 909-422-1666 [email protected]


Plus, have her try Margie at California Arkansas Retriever Rescue-they are the rescue taking CHANCE!
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/carrelabs.html


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Karen, I know both the Homeward Bound rescue and Chance's rescue are really far north from her but she has their info now!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*amy*

AMY:

What about the All Retriever Rescue I posted?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

we looked at that one just now! right now they only have one GR who is very much a puppy still, she will def get an app to them but right now looks like maybe they don't have the right dog for their house, I'm glad to know about that one too, it's the one Quiz posted about too!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

AmyinAr said:


> Karen, I know both the Homeward Bound rescue and Chance's rescue are really far north from her but she has their info now!


 
Homeward Bound GRR has a Southern Calif. volunteer group that operates down in the L.A. area and north. They rescue goldens in SoCal and do a GoldenTaxi up to the NorCal Sanctuary. As a matter of fact they pulled a beauty from the San Luis Obisbo area just this week. I would have your friend get in touch with Jody Jones (email available on the website) and explain her circumstances and what she is looking for. 

www.hbgrr.org

*Adoptions and Surrenders and Sanctuary Development
*Jody and Mike Jones
7495 Natomas Road
Elverta, CA 95626
Phone: 916-655-1410
Fax: 916-655-3410
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

*AMY:
Look AT WHAT STEVE JUST POSTED.*


Amy:

What city is she in?

I typed in All Retriever Rescues in LA County in CA
and it gave me this link: Has Rescues ,Shelters, and Clubs.
http://www.allretrievers.com/links.htm


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Homeward Bound GRR has a Southern Calif. volunteer group that operates down in the L.A. area and north. They rescue goldens in SoCal and do a GoldenTaxi up to the NorCal Sanctuary. As a matter of fact they pulled a beauty from the San Luis Obisbo area just this week. I would have your friend get in touch with Jody Jones (email available on the website) and explain her circumstances and what she is looking for.
> 
> www.hbgrr.org


awesome thanks! I think I had Sacramento in my mind for some reason! My southern brain can't handle this west coast geography apparently!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Amy:
> 
> What city is she in?



Lancaster, CA


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

AmyinAr said:


> awesome thanks! I think I had Sacramento in my mind for some reason! My southern brain can't handle this west coast geography apparently!


 
Sacramento is correct for the main Sanctuary and main Rescue Operation. HBGRR made the commitment to rescue as many dogs from the SoCal area as possible so they maintain a large volunteer group down there and do the GoldenTaxi up to NorCal for placement. I've had friends adopt dogs from the Fresno area, LA area, and then all the way up north as well. As a matter of fact my beloved Skyler came from the Redding area and that was how I was introduced to this wonderful group.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone in CA really have an idea????


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Does anyone in CA really have an idea????


:bowl::bowl::bowl: We're just smart enough not to live in Alabama:bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> :bowl::bowl::bowl: We're just smart enough not to live in Alabama:bowl::bowl::bowl:


Strange I find you people strange. ROFL I have been to California. Once flew over it a bunch ROFL


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I saw another post of someone looking for a home for an 18-month-old Golden, but it doesn't have any contact information. If you think your friend might be interested, let me know and I'll try to find something.

I'm pretty sure that Sacramento is so far away, it would actually be closer to go to Las Vegas http://www.grrsn.org/page/page/975023.htm


----------

